# Quillback



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I had a little time to get out Sunday morning so I went down to a nearby carp spot. Not much going on with them but I could see some light colored fish that were eating bugs drifting by. I put on a tan scud and hooked up with a Quillback. Ive never seen or caught one before. Real cool looking fish and man do they fight for their size.

Anybody see these on a regular basis? It would be a fun fish to target if you find a few areas with them.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! The only place I run into them on a kinda regular basis is the Shenango River in PA, like 5min from the border. The carp and redhorse suckers outnumber them but they're still pretty common compared to other places I fish. 

I never actually gotten one to bite though, only foul hooked them. In fact I foul hooked one yesterday right on the nose. Not sure if the fish was going after the fly and decided to just sniff it or what. I tend to foul hook a lot of suckers that way too. Weird.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I catch them occasionally in S.W. Ohio. Never target them specifically but I agree, they are good fighters. Normally I catch them very early in the spring. 
They are a cool looking fish.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been doing some reading on them and it looks like they are not too common in NE ohio. I suppose I'll consider myself lucky and hopefully catch another one some day.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

They are a cool lucking and great fighting fish. My daughter caught one last year in April on the Rocky while fishing for steelhead. It gave her a great fight and I wish I had taken a photo of it. As she was holding it to get the fly out, it slipped back into the water without a photo. I hope she catches another one next year.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...x/quillbackcarpsucker/tabid/6730/Default.aspx


----------

